# Game #7: Los Angeles Lakers (6-0) @ New Orleans Hornets (4-2) [11/12/2008]



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

​


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

How big would it be if we make it through Houston, Dallas, and New Orleans with three wins? Out of those games, this is the true test. Can Gasol do the job floating out to the perimeter on West? Will Bynum avoid being outhustled by Chandler? We will see the zone in full effect, but I'm not sure even that will slow down Paul. We're going to have to see serious improvements on defending kick out three pointers. This is going to be a toughie..


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I'm ditching class for this.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I know everyone will think tough game tonight Lakers will be tired but I think we'll be motivated because people will think we're tired. 

We gotta make cp3 a scorer force him into our bigs inside. Having Ariza chase Peja around is huge Gasol I think should be able to do work against the smaller West. 

And just remember where that damn Posey is.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> How big would it be if we make it through Houston, Dallas, and New Orleans with three wins? Out of those games, this is the true test. Can Gasol do the job floating out to the perimeter on West? Will Bynum avoid being outhustled by Chandler? We will see the zone in full effect, but I'm not sure even that will slow down Paul. We're going to have to see serious improvements on defending kick out three pointers. This is going to be a toughie..


Would be sweet indeed...

But if we play defense like tonight.. VS the Hornets.. It's going to be a spanking of epic proportions.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> I"m glad we pulled it out.
> 
> But at the end Phil should get beaten down for leaving Fisher in there. Farmar was tearing it up and he got benched for Fisher who was stinking it up on both ends of the floor all night (season).


exactly, I couldn't believe it Fisher's legs were dead and Farmar was playing okay on both ends. 

And I question Phil for subbing Odom in for defense when it was clear that he couldn't box out Dampier.


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

jazzy1 said:


> I know everyone will think tough game tonight Lakers will be tired but I think we'll be motivated because people will think we're tired.
> 
> We gotta make cp3 a scorer force him into our bigs inside. Having Ariza chase Peja around is huge Gasol I think should be able to do work against the smaller West.
> 
> And just remember where that damn Posey is.


I still think it's going to be a tough game. Looking at some of the predictions against the Dallas game, it seems like some people are forgetting there is no guarantee in the NBA, especially against Western Conference playoff teams (this one being a Championship contender). I'm hoping we somehow pull this one out.

Also, before Chris Paul became god of the pick & roll, his specialty was penetration and dish. Phil needs to make sure each player stays committed to his man so Paul can't create for them. If they don't, they need to be quick to rush out and challenge the shooter like they were doing before today.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Scouting Report​*


> The key to beating the Hornets is to know their personnel. Some teams in this league beat you with their execution of precise offensive playsets. The Hornets beat you with Chris Paul pushing the tempo, creating offense and finding open men. This team averages 20 three point shots per game. With marksmen such as Peja Stojakovic, Mo Peeterson, and Rasual Butler they will always have threats on the perimeter. David West and Tyson Chandler provide the perfect companions for screen and roll actions because West can roll or pop and hit the shot from 18-20 feet and Chandler is one of the best lob candidates in the league. It is also crucial to keep Chandler off the offensive boards.
> 
> Our best chance at slowing the push of Chris Paul is to take good shots offensively so that we have a balanced floor and are ready with our transition defense. This will help us keep Paul out of the middle and will allow us to get our helpers in place for the multitude of screen and rolls that we will encounter. The Hornets bench is improved this year with the addition of James Posey. Mike James also provides a spark off the bench and second year athletic player Julian Wright is much improved. We cannot allow CP3 to have a high scoring/high assist game. We must force someone other than him to make plays. In their two losses this season they had high turnover numbers. Our length and active hands should help us create some turnovers tonight.
> 
> ...



http://my.lakers.com/lakers/news.html?id=5


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Morris Peterson might miss tonight's game because of an injury.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

This should be the toughest game of the season so far. I dont see why we shouldnt win either.

We gotta prevent Paul from getting everyone else good looks and turn him into a scorer. We also are not going to be able to have guys leaving their man all night like we saw against Dallas, the Hornets will make you pay for that with 3 pt bombs.

Our offense needs to not make stupid passes and really be careful with the ball otherwise we are going to get burned.

All in all, I like our chances.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I don't think we're going to be as bad defensively as we were last night (in the first half, anyway). Remember, last season we marched into New Orleans and blew this team out, and we didn't have as good a team as we have right now. Hopefully we can see that same type of performance.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

A big key will be shot selection Fisher has to fight the temptation to forcing those quick no pass jumpers on the semi break.

The Hornets will try and push it but we have our 2nd unit to corrale a fast paced game as well. 

I really think Kobe starting fast will help this game. Get them thinking Kobe early and Bynum and Gasol should be open in the middle later on for easy ones and offensive rebounds. 

I'm really excited about this game. Its a character game we're gonna be alittle tired but we should be determined. NO will be fired up and the crowd will be hype. 

Having Ariza is a god send for games like this.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

jazzy1 said:


> A big key will be shot selection Fisher has to fight the temptation to forcing those quick no pass jumpers on the semi break.
> 
> The Hornets will try and push it but we have our 2nd unit to corrale a fast paced game as well.
> 
> ...


Agreed with everything. Especially the Fisher part as well as Kobe and Radmanovic since they are on the methodical first unit. No stupid jumpshots early in the shot clock leading to fast breaks. If Fisher wants to have a prayer against Paul, he will need his teammates behind him defensively which won't happen with New Orleans on the break.


----------



## KillWill (Jul 1, 2003)

ariza on paul.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

I dont really think we should be tired at all for this game. I think Kobe and Pau played the most minutes last night and they were both around 35 min. Our starters are getting a lot of rest every game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

elcap15 said:


> I dont really think we should be tired at all for this game. I think Kobe and Pau played the most minutes last night and they were both around 35 min. Our starters are getting a lot of rest every game.


Weird. They both played exactly 35:43.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

yeah, stamina isn't an issue.. there are 8 guys that play 20 to 35 minutes per game on this team.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Lets go Lakers! Should be a NICE game!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Here we go!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Stupid lights...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Maybe not. They can't get the lights on.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Great block by Bynum to kick things off, and a nice pass from Vlad to Pau for our first basket.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Freaking Chris Paul


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Beautiful passing by the Lakers.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Andrew Bynum! Get that **** out of here, CP3!


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

So far we are looking good. BTW Atlanta is giving Boston an *** whopping right now in the 2nd.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Andrew Bynum down low has done WONDERS for this team on the defensive end.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

S2theONIC said:


> So far we are looking good. BTW Atlanta is giving Boston an *** whopping right now in the 2nd.


Good. **** Boston.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

nvm Boston has the lead back down to 11. lol But I agree, **** Boston!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Two fouls on Chandler. Good ****.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe's shot is off to start the game...hope he picks it up.

Ariza, Farmar and Odom enter.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Pau just picked up his 2nd foul...Bynum checks back in.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Ariza with the dunk! 26-15 Lakers!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Farmar at the buzzer! How many times does he do that?!

28-17 Lakers after one!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Farmer at the Buzzer!


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

So we finally get out to a good early start. Our defense is playing great right now.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

3 blocks for Bynum


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Nice hustle by Lamar


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Farmar has some serious ups.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Chris Paul checking back in...hopefully we don't let the Hornets get on a run to get back into the game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Andrew ****ing Bynum!

Has anyone noticed that Radmanovic has been making some GREAT passes to our bigs that are resulting in EASY buckets?


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Sasha yo fool, Bynum was trailing.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

I guess Radman has landed from his adventure from last game.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Peja looks awful, who ever he is guarding should be going at him, he plays absolutely no defense


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Wow, give a dunk at the end of the buzzer, nice D guys.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lead better not be below 15 at the half.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

S2theONIC said:


> I guess Radman has landed from his adventure from last game.


Not entirely...


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

We need a strong push in the final minutes of this half, Kobe needs to take over.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm glad Kobe can hear me, lol hits a jumper then sets up Drew for an easy deuce.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Damn it, why did theyhave to put the camera on Luke? That's the last thing we needed.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We just held to the Hornets to 30 (THIRTY!) points in the first half! To put that in perspective, last night we gave up 36 points in the first quarter to the Mavericks! Incredible first half!

51-30 at the half and everyone is playing well! I love this ****ing team!


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Man those announcers in New Orleans are terrible...They jus keep *****ing and moaning...and bringing up the finals of last year every 5 minutes haha...what are they 12 years old?


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

S2theONIC said:


> I'm glad Kobe can hear me, lol hits a jumper then sets up Drew for an easy deuce.


That shot was anything but easy that Bynum made...


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Another **** kicking being served up for the opposition. Peja is our ***** yet again.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

29% shooting for the Hornets; Peja was 0/8 shooting on mostly good looks, so that's definitely been great for us.

We're out-rebounding them, we have more assists, more blocks. Probably the best first half we've played all season.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

The level of defense the Laker's are playing is unlike anything I've ever seen. It's such a swarming, and smothering defense. I can't believe this is the same guys from last season.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Don't let the Hornets go on a run to start the 3rd...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

****. JUST like that, Peja nails two 3's, and Paul scores two layups...

And they just scored again...wow...11-point game. What the **** just happened?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Got lucky there...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Radmanovic - you idiot!

How do you blow that dunk?!?!?!?!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

BAGAGAGAGAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHA Vlade missed the dunk. AHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHA


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Wow, Radman lol


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Phil already yanking Radman. LOL.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Nice, Fish.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Damn.. Fish is hot tonight.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

lol at Radman taking every shot after he knows he's coming out. Now he's on the line and sub wont be in for him lol


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Derek Fisher!


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Fish is gong insane. lol


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Goon is in the game now


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Bad shot by Fish.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

lol at Peja.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Off-topic, but the Atlanta/Boston game is a good one in the 4th quarter right now...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Paul's over on the bench crying right now.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lamar's jump shot is so ugly.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Can we shoot anymore three's?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe should probably have 10+ assists by now...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

That defensive set just now brought a tear of joy to my eye.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We're doing this and Kobe only has 9 points...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> We're doing this and Kobe only has 9 points...


I know...

The way the guys are reading each other on defense.. Communicating, and double teaming in certain situations, and staying single coverage in others... They are playing remarkable defense.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Jordan misses both.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

We are awful at free throw shooting.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Let's end this **** already!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Should bring Kobe and Bynum back in. Just in case.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Phil should probably pull his head out of his keester and put Kobe and Bynum back in. Gasol and Odom are playing way too soft and we're missing way too many gimmes.

They're already back in the game, don't give them even more hope.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I like the Kobe coaching.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Big steal by Lamar.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bigger shot by Kobe!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Back to a 16-point lead inside of 6 minutes to play...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Nice baby hook by the big man.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Kobe is amazing.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Fisher comes in and the first play to follow is a lay up by Paul.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Big bucket by Posey.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

We look like we ran out of gas all of a sudden.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

****.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I'm not sure about Gasol over Bynum... I'd rather have seen Odom for Gasol. 

Now were going to be soft in the paint.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Do not **** this up, LA!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Poor Luke..


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Pau is so freaking soft in the paint.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Ugh, come on Fish.. At least put a hand up in front of that ****.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Kobe looked like he was about to start killing people after Pau took that jumper.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

wow..... at least we got a game, right?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

We we dropped this game it's all on Phil. Taking Bynum out and leaving the paint open was all on him.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

What a choke job...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Holy ****! Kobe Bryant!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Clutch shot by Kobe.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow.. Right in the choppers.. At first I thought it was typical Gasol flopping. But that was a pretty good hit.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

pau takes an extra running step and still misses the gimme dunk!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Seriously though.. Hornets scored like 4 straight 3 feet from the rim.. With little or no effort.. Because Odom and Gasol just stood there.

So soft in the paint without Bynum, it makes me vomit.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Tooeasy said:


> pau takes an extra running step and still misses the gimme dunk!


Might had something to do with getting slapped in the mouth.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Gasol you ****ing *****! You can't get the rebound on a ****ing free throw?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

No idea what the hell happened during this 4th quarter, but I'm glad we weathered that storm from New Orleans...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Did anybody see the end to the Hawks/Celtics game? Crazy finish!


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> Did anybody see the end to the Hawks/Celtics game? Crazy finish!


Yeah that sucked i wanted atlanta to win....but it makes me hate the celtics even more.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Haha, Kobe talking crap right now.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

7-0!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Vote for Player of the Game!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

POTG.. Hmmmm.. Tough one tonight. Can either give it to Fisher for offense, or give it to Bynum for defense. Kobe had a clutch 3, but shot horribly for most of the game. 

Tough call.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

7-0 *****es! **** the rest!


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

phil should have put AB back into the game when the hornets were getting all those easy buckets inside.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

POTG Bynum 14pts 8reb 4blocks, his interior defense was big.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Between Bynum and Fisher for POTG - don't know who I think deserves it more yet...keep voting.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

afobisme said:


> phil should have put AB back into the game when the hornets were getting all those easy buckets inside.


I agree...

As soon as he went out.. It was like lay up city inside.. Gasol and Odom did nothing to challenge Paul or West inside. Could have cost us the game.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> Between Bynum and Fisher for POTG - don't know who I think deserves it more yet...keep voting.


I'll give my vote to Bynum. 

Only because as soon as he went out we looked like *** in the fourth. It reminded of me Boston beating us down like *****es in the paint in the finals.


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

I was getting ready to come here and sing praises to this team, but not after that 4th quarter. The Lakers have got to close out games better than that. At least they got the W in the end.

POTG is either Bynum or Fisher. Fisher helped end their first run in the 3rd and Bynum was the base the impressive defense built upon in the first half. I'm tempted to go with Fish because it's doubtful he'll get this too often this year, but I have to go with Bynum. He was the best player when the Laker's showed what they were capable of for 1 half. It got me excited.


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

Bynum For POTG


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

imo fish was the player of the game. he made that steal late in the game, and hit big shots all night. fish doesn't get enough love from laker fans, all he gets is hate. when he does something big or good for hte team, no one gives him credit.. but when he messes up, people are all over him. granted, i notice that he sucks when he tries to drive the lane.. but he contributes a lot to the team.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I'll give it to fisher. 20 points was a big boost.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Okay this is 2 games where Phil Jackson is pushing it with me, he takes Bynum out and immediatly teams starting converting layups.Similar stuff in dallas. 

Bynum is the stopper, Fisher's legs were tired and Pau decided not to come over and challenge shots and odom is useless weakside just a waste of dna. 

Bynum is the sole reason we won this game his presence defensively just intimidated the hornets offense for long stretches. He turned them away from the basket.

Say what you will about Bynum he is playing his *** off defensively. 

Very good team win basically a blow out win turned tight at the end, if we're not on a back to back its an ugly lopsided win. 

we're the best team in the West no doubt.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

afobisme said:


> imo fish was the player of the game. he made that steal late in the game, and hit big shots all night. fish doesn't get enough love from laker fans, all he gets is hate. when he does something big or good for hte team, no one gives him credit.. but when he messes up, people are all over him. granted, i notice that he sucks when he tries to drive the lane.. but he contributes a lot to the team.


I think you may be getting alittle carried away here fans appreciate Fisher more than that man. lol


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Bynum for POTG. Fish came up big too though. Hit some big shots and had a cltuch steal late in the game. Christ i love our defense!


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

jazzy1 said:


> I think you may be getting alittle carried away here fans appreciate Fisher more than that man. lol


nah, i don't think as many laker fans appreciate fish as they should.. but it's much worse on LG. those people are super fickle homers.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

afobisme said:


> nah, i don't think as many laker fans appreciate fish as they should.. but it's much worse on LG. those people are super fickle homers.


Yeah LG is sky is falling with everything. The fickleness over there is irritating.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I could always do co-players of the game...


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

d fish potg


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> I could always do co-players of the game...


Do it! :wearenumber1:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bynum got more votes than Fisher for POTG, so he'll be the POTG, but Fisher gets a very honorable mention.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Bynum is just lovely out there defensively.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Oh yeah, 7-0. I probably won't be watching too many live games because it takes a toll on my health )), but I'll still be stopping by and of course downloading them. 

Wooohooo!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Bynum/Fish for POTG. I felt that the team ran out of gas in the fourth while Kobe among others stalled the **** out of the offense and torched all rhythm. We are fortunate New Orleans didn't close the gap sooner.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Basel57 said:


> No idea what the hell happened during this 4th quarter, but I'm glad we weathered that storm from New Orleans...


I'm going to go out on a limb and say that was a bad choice of words there Basel.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

If defense is going to be focus of the year, Bynum has to be POTG. And I counted 5 blocks by him, not the 4 they gave him but whatever. 

Fish shot well, and played well in the first half, but he should not have played as much as he did in the 2nd half. He did not play well in the middle of the 4th. Fish needs fresh legs, and Farmar needs more minutes. I think we have to have Fish in at the end of games because Farmar cant make FT's, but he was really getting burned around the 6th-10th minutes of the 4th. With no Bynum down low to cover his ***, they went on a run.

Quick guard + Bynum on the bench = Farmar time.

Odom played better last night than he will get credit for. He came up with some HUGE rebounds and steals, he just couldnt hit anything.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Cris said:


> I'm going to go out on a limb and say that was a bad choice of words there Basel.


:lol:

Infraction worthy IMO.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Phil wasn't thrilled with Kobe's 4th quarter:



> The Kobe Bryant pendulum sometimes swings too far, and Coach Phil Jackson always hopes it swings back.
> 
> Jackson criticizes Bryant from time to time for distorting the Lakers' offense by taking shots that are too quick or too many in number. Wednesday night was one of those times.
> 
> ...


http://www.latimes.com/sports/basketball/nba/lakers/la-sp-lakerfyi13-2008nov13,0,2384765.story


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Yeah Kobe was doing too much because everyone else was tired and shrinking away. I give Ariza props because he created 2 wonderful passes to Pau one for a layup and one for a baseline jumper Pau missed. 

But LO being on the floor just contracts the defense, Kobe was finding Bynum when he drove and the D helped to much under the basket but with LO the defense basically leaves him open to fire away from outside so there's no release value.

If PJ leaves Bynum in the game I think there would be more options with the defense focused on Kobe to find someone for an easy bucket.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Cris said:


> I'm going to go out on a limb and say that was a bad choice of words there Basel.


I just noticed that. 

:lol:


----------

